

Facebook launches “Facebook for Business” - moonlighter
https://www.facebook.com/business

======
yid
Misnomer -- this isn't an enterprise version of Facebook, a la Yammer, but a
portal for how businesses can use Facebook. The title of the page is "Learn
how to grow your business with Facebook's powerful marketing tools"... (Yammer
employees reading this can thank me later)

------
saurik
I don't get it... what's new? Is this even new?

~~~
davidamcclain
I'm sure I saw that a long time ago. It's just a landing page to explain how
businesses can use Facebook (i.e. with ads or pages etc), right?

~~~
moonlighter
Not new features, but a new offering. See also
<http://gigaom.com/2011/07/26/facebook-for-business/>

~~~
saurik
It seems to not be a "new offering", just "new documentation".

------
jens_187
? Thought this was a competitor to Saleforce Chatter. This just seem to be new
marketing material.

